# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Ruajtja e Judenjve: Një çështje e Kadrit

## FreeByrd

About a year ago we were discussing different people around the world that displayed the characteristic of gameness.  Naturally I made the case for the Albanians and shared certain passages of Edith Durham's book, "High Albania". I brought up the concept of "Besa" At that point Judith, a Jewish girl,  remarked "I've heard about that" She explained her aunt once talked about Albanians living in the Balkan countries that welcomed and sheltered many Jewish men, women and children during  World War II.  Everybody there including myself had never heard about this remarkable story. Judith's aunt said the Albanians were the kind of people that never wanted fame or fortune or gratitude from the outside world. They helped these desperate people because of their natural compassion and sense of honor.

__________________________________________________  _


Rreth një vit më parë ne ishim duke diskutuar njerëz të ndryshëm në mbarë botën që shfaqet karakteristike e gameness. Natyrisht kam bërë rastin për shqiptarët dhe pasazhe të caktuara të përbashkët të librit të Edith Durham-it, "High Shqipëri". I solli konceptin e "Besa" Në atë moment Judith, një vajzë çifute, u shpreh: "Unë kam dëgjuar për këtë" Ajo sqaroi tezen e saj një herë folën për shqiptarët që jetojnë në vendet e Ballkanit që mirëpritur dhe strehuar shumë burra hebrenj, gratë dhe fëmijët gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Të gjithë atje duke përfshirë edhe vetë kurrë nuk kishte dëgjuar për këtë histori të shquar. Tezja Judith tha se shqiptarët janë lloj i njerëzve që nuk donte fama ose pasuri, ose mirënjohje nga bota e jashtme. Ata i ndihmuan këta njerëz të dëshpëruar për shkak të dhembshurisë së tyre natyrore dhe ndjenjën e nderit.

http://www.thejewishweek.com/news/ne...nor_not_thanks

----------


## Kavir

Besa is the Pillar of Leka's Code, Kanuni. It's a disgrace that Leka's Code is "known" only for "blood-feud" when in reality is the most Noble Code in History.
I will say only one thing to prove that:
Since in Medieval times in Leka's Code every Man is considered Free and Equal. And in his home the Host was above any King and every stranger was a Guest of Honor. 
French had to pass through  hundred years of revolutions, terror and dictators to come to this conclusion.

I don't want to "romanticize" Leka's Code. It is a Severe Code, just like a Castle is made of Stone not of pillow pets. But you need a Severe Code to survive 2,000 years invasions and oppression of Superior Cultures like Romans, Anti-human Cultures like Byzantines and Barbarians like Serbs and Turks.

P.S Kërkoj falje për përdorimin e gjuhës së huaj dhe për mospërkthim.

----------


## FreeByrd

> Besa is the Pillar of Leka's Code, Kanuni. It's a disgrace that Leka's Code is "known" only for "blood-feud" when in reality is the most Noble Code in History.
> I will say only one thing to prove that:
> Since in Medieval times in Leka's Code every Man is considered Free and Equal. And in his home the Host was above any King and every stranger was a Guest of Honor. 
> French had to pass through  hundred years of revolutions, terror and dictators to come to this conclusion.
> 
> I don't want to "romanticize" Leka's Code. It is a Severe Code, just like a Castle is made of Stone not of pillow pets. But you need a Severe Code to survive 2,000 years invasions and oppression of Superior Cultures like Romans, Anti-human Cultures like Byzantines and Barbarians like Serbs and Turks.
> 
> P.S Kërkoj falje për përdorimin e gjuhës së huaj dhe për mospërkthim.


I don't pretend to be a historical scholar on the Albanians but I have read as much as I could about the subject. I believe the concept of "Besa" and the Kanun of Lek Dukagjin is  the heart and soul of what it means to be Albanian. There have been other wild, fierce, independent people around the world but the time honored tradition of Besa and the  Kanum make the Shqiptars unique. It provided a code for a tribal people who refused assimilation by large powerful empires that tried to conquer and absorb them. It was also a means to give the Albanian tribes a set of rules for controlling blood feuds that threatened to wipe out the significant percentage of the male population

This remarkable code of human behavior emerged to impact the lives of innocent men, women and children fleeing the horror of the Nazi Death Camps. Any Jew knocking on the door of a Shqiptar was met with warm friendship and a resolve to defend the their guests with their lives. It's a pity this extraordinary chapter of history is not more well known.
__________________________________________________  _

Unë nuk pretendon të jetë një studiues historik për shqiptarët, por unë kam lexuar sa më shumë që unë mund të për këtë temë. Unë besoj se koncepti i "Besa" dhe Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit është zemra dhe shpirti i asaj që do të thotë të jesh shqiptar. Ka pasur të tjera të egra, të ashpra, njerëzit të pavarur në mbarë botën, por tradita kohë e nderuar e Besa dhe Kanum bëjë Shqiptars unike. Ajo siguroi një kod për një popull fisnor që refuzoi asimilimit nga perandori të mëdha të fuqishëm që u përpoqën për të pushtuar dhe përthithur ato. Ajo ishte gjithashtu një mjet për t'i dhënë fiseve shqiptare një sërë rregullash për gjakmarrje kontrollin që kërcënonte të zhdukin përqindje e konsiderueshme e popullsisë mashkullore

Ky kod të shquar të sjelljes njerëzore u shfaqën për të ndikojnë në jetën e njerëzve të pafajshëm, gra dhe fëmijë largohen tmerrin e kampeve naziste të vdekjes. Çdo hebre trokasin në derën e një Shqiptar u takua me miqësi të ngrohtë dhe një vendosmëri për të mbrojtur të ftuarit e tyre me jetën e tyre. Është për të ardhur keq ky kapitull i jashtëzakonshëm i historisë nuk është më i mirë i njohur.

----------


## the admiral

akoma mbi "heroizmin" e shqiptareve per te mbrojtur hebrenjte? sikur kemi rrezikuar jeten per t'i mbrojtur.

*a mund te me tregoni pse hebrenjte e prishtines perfunduan ndryshe? edhe ata ishin te mikpritur nga familjet shqiptare, por u deportuan ne vitin 1944...* e dini kete?

arsyeja pse hebrenjte qe erdhen ne shqiperi shpetuan, nuk ishte merite e jona.

----------


## s0ni

Per hebrenjte s'kam histori personale per te treguar, por gjate L2B ne fisin tim kane strehuar nje ushtar italian per plot nje vit ngaqe do ta vrisnin gjermanet. Merita e kujt eshte kjo ti admiral?

----------


## the admiral

> Per hebrenjte s'kam histori personale per te treguar, por gjate L2B ne fisin tim kane strehuar nje ushtar italian per plot nje vit ngaqe do ta vrisnin gjermanet. Merita e kujt eshte kjo ti admiral?


te njejten gje ka bere edhe familia ime. stergjyshi im ne shkoder me me ekzaktesi. di edhe si quhej ai italiani. 
per hebrenjte puna eshte ndryshe. 
pergjigju asaj pyetjes nese ke mundesi?

ne prishtine hebrenjte u strehuan nga shqiptaret, por u depertuan.
ne shqiperi u strehuan gjithashtu nga shqiptaret, por nuk e depertuan.

ARSYEJA???

----------


## FreeByrd

> akoma mbi "heroizmin" e shqiptareve per te mbrojtur hebrenjte? sikur kemi rrezikuar jeten per t'i mbrojtur.
> 
> *a mund te me tregoni pse hebrenjte e prishtines perfunduan ndryshe? edhe ata ishin te mikpritur nga familjet shqiptare, por u deportuan ne vitin 1944...* e dini kete?
> 
> arsyeja pse hebrenjte qe erdhen ne shqiperi shpetuan, nuk ishte merite e jona.


Admiral, I don't know why. There was a different dynamic working in Kocova. It was there the Nazis persuaded Albanians to form the Skanderbeg Division of the SS, a shameful chapter of your history. Do you have an explanation for Albanians joining the SS?
_________________________________________________

Admiral, unë nuk e di pse. Nuk ishte një pune të ndryshme dinamike në Kocova. Ajo ishte atje nazistët bindi shqiptarët për të formuar Divizionin e SS Skanderbeg të, një kapitull të turpshëm të historisë suaj. A keni një shpjegim për shqiptarët bashkimin me SS?



*Note to the Albanian friend that eats Southern Bar B Q*

I"ll be posting on your "Panic Attack" thread in the next few days.  I have a lot to say.

____________________________________________


*Shënim për mik shqiptar që ha Jugore Bar BQ
*
I do të jetë postuar në tuaj thread "Panic Attack", në ditët e ardhshme. Unë kam shumë për të thënë.

----------


## s0ni

> te njejten gje ka bere edhe familia ime. stergjyshi im ne shkoder me me ekzaktesi. di edhe si quhej ai italiani. 
> per hebrenjte puna eshte ndryshe. 
> pergjigju asaj pyetjes nese ke mundesi?
> 
> ne prishtine hebrenjte u strehuan nga shqiptaret, por u depertuan.
> ne shqiperi u strehuan gjithashtu nga shqiptaret, por nuk e depertuan.
> 
> ARSYEJA???


Admiral, e ke zakon te besh pyetje pa dhene mendimin tend. Thuaje c'ke ndermend qe ne fillim. 

Ne qoftese tek fisi im apo tek stergjyshi yt do ti trokiste hebrenj ne dere dhe jo italiani besoj qe do ta strehonin ate. Kaq me mjafton mua te them me bindje te plote qe njerezit e thjeshte shqiptar kane ndihmuar dhe ruajtur nga vdekja kushdo qe i kerkonte ndihme.

1944 shume pak vite nga 1912 kur formuam shtetin ame. Se si i kane pasur hallet ne Kosov politikisht ne ate kohe se di, por me keq se ne Shqiperi po e po. Pra se c'bente politika ne ate kohe s'me intereson, me intereson se c'benin njerezit e thjeshte dhe kete ti s'ke si ta mohosh.

----------


## FreeByrd

> I do, it's called SURVIVAL. Hitler considered Albanians an Aryan race and more importantly promised them an independent state comprising Albanians of all the Balkans, today's Albania, Kosova, part of Macedonia, Greece and Montenegro. This same region was inhabited by Albanians for centuries if not millenials and was also known as Four Villayets, part of the Ottoman Empire. The Osman Turks did the same some centuries earlier. So the lure of an all inclusive Albanian state was pretty big to consider the consequences both times.


Are you serious? That was the carrot the Nazis dangled in front of the Kocovars? First of all why would they even trust the Germans who didn't give a damn about Albanians whether they were Aryans or not. Why would they would sell their souls and honor on the word of a group of Germans with no honor or humanity? Land ? I highly doubt your family or my family would hunt down or turn in so called enemies of the Nazi State because of promises. We have to own up to a shameful part of history concerning the American Indians not to mention slavery. We have no excuses. People joining the Nazi SS for any reason is reprehensible.
________________________________________________

A jeni serioze? Kjo ishte karrota nazistët dangled para Kocovars? Para së gjithash pse ata do të besojnë edhe gjermanët të cilët nuk ka dhënë një mallkim për shqiptarët nëse ata ishin Arianėt apo jo. Pse do ata do të shesin shpirtin e tyre dhe nderi në fjala e një grupi të gjermanëve pa nder apo të njerëzimit? Tokës? I highly dyshim familjen tuaj apo familjen time do të gjej apo të kthehet në të ashtuquajturat armiq të shtetit nazist për shkak të premtimeve. Ne kemi të vet deri në një pjesë e turpshme e historisë në lidhje me indianët amerikanë për të mos përmendur skllavërisë. Ne nuk kemi justifikime. Njerëzit bashkuar SS nazist për ndonjë arsye është e qortueshme.

----------


## Rina_87

Shume bre po i tuf hunte itaqi gjithkah.

----------


## FreeByrd

> Shume bre po i tuf hunte itaqi gjithkah.


LOL

Rina_87. The one who accused Americans of always being after someone. Geronimo, Osama....now Gaddafi.

I plead Guilty as Charged.  :buzeqeshje: 
______________________________________________

Rina_87. Ai i cili akuzoi amerikanët për të qenë gjithmonë pasi dikush. Geronimo, Osama tani .... Gaddafi.

Lutem fajtor si akuzuar.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## the admiral

> Admiral, e ke zakon te besh pyetje pa dhene mendimin tend. Thuaje c'ke ndermend qe ne fillim. 
> 
> Ne qoftese tek fisi im apo tek stergjyshi yt do ti trokiste hebrenj ne dere dhe jo italiani besoj qe do ta strehonin ate. Kaq me mjafton mua te them me bindje te plote qe njerezit e thjeshte shqiptar kane ndihmuar dhe ruajtur nga vdekja kushdo qe i kerkonte ndihme.
> 
> 1944 shume pak vite nga 1912 kur formuam shtetin ame. Se si i kane pasur hallet ne Kosov politikisht ne ate kohe se di, por me keq se ne Shqiperi po e po. Pra se c'bente politika ne ate kohe s'me intereson, me intereson se c'benin njerezit e thjeshte dhe kete ti s'ke si ta mohosh.


s0ni po te citoj ty por po i drejtohem edhe FreeByrd.
nuk diskutohet ketu a i kemi strehuar apo jo hebrenjte. per kete gje nuk kemi dyshime... dihet qe i kemi strehuar.
por kjo nuk eshte arsyeja pse hebrenjte shpetuan.
edhe ne prishtine u strehuan nga familiet shqiptare, por u deportuan ne 44. jam i bindur qe edhe popuj te tjere strehuan hebrenj qe ne fund u deportuan.
hebrenjte qe u mikpriten ne shqiperi, ishin me me fat nese mund te themi...

ekziston nje bisede e dokumentuar mes shefit te gestapo-s dhe nje punonjesi te ministrise se jashtme te reich-ut te trete e fundvitit 1943.
aty diskutohet se cfare do bejne me hebrenjte ne ish territoret italiane (ne itali, greqi, shqiperi etj)...
flitet pak a shume se kur t'i kerkojne ketyre shteteve qe te dorezojne hebrenjte...
kur vie radha e shqiperise, thone praktikisht "e leme per ndonje here tjeter, se nuk eshte momenti i pershtatshem." 
mirepo ky moment nuk ka ardhur kurre. nazistet nuk na i kane kerkuar kurre qe te dorezojme hebrenjte, ndersa prishtinasve PO.
nuk ka dokumente qe vertetojne se nazistet kane dashur te deportojne hebrenjte ne shqiperi. i kane dale pune me te rendesishme ne ate moment.
kjo eshte arsyeja se pse asnje hebre i strehuar ne shqiperi nuk perfundoi ne kampe perqendrimi. 

p.s. do ishte pak irreale te mendonim qe nazistet nuk gjeten asnje hebre ne shqiperi? as edhe nje. e imagjinon? pse? aq mire i fshehem ne?  :xx: 
nuk eshte e drejte te deformohet historia per te fituar pike...

----------


## D&G Feminine

Admiral, mbreti Zog i pajisi me pasaporta shqiptare hebrenjte qe erdhen ne Shqiperi. (Mendohet qe edhe Einstein eshte nje nga ata qe moren pasaporte shqiptare) . Keshtu qe paten mundesi te largohen lirisht nga Shqiperia per ne Usa apo vende te tjera. Merita e njerezve te thjeshte eshte qe gjate kohes qe u pajisen me pasaporta shqiptare nuk ju dorezuan vullnetarisht asnje cifut gjermaneve. Ne Kosove nuk kishte shtet qe ti pajiste me pasaporta cifutet prandaj i gjeten lehte dhe u deportuan.

----------


## the admiral

> Admiral, *mbreti Zog i pajisi me pasaporta shqiptare hebrenjte qe erdhen ne Shqiperi*. (Mendohet qe edhe Einstein eshte nje nga ata qe moren pasaporte shqiptare) . Keshtu qe paten mundesi te largohen lirisht nga Shqiperia per ne Usa apo vende te tjera. Merita e njerezve te thjeshte eshte qe gjate kohes qe u pajisen me pasaporta shqiptare nuk ju dorezuan vullnetarisht asnje cifut gjermaneve. Ne Kosove nuk kishte shtet qe ti pajiste me pasaporta cifutet prandaj i gjeten lehte dhe u deportuan.


si the??? nuk koincidojne datat e dashur D&G. eshte totalisht e pamundur te kete ndodhur keshtu.
zogu u largua menjehere sa erdhi italia fashiste ne vitin 1939. atehere numri i hebrenjve ne shqiperi ishte i paperfillshem. 
50-60 familie flitet te kene qene ne tere shqiperine. atyre i dha pasaporte zogu?  :xx: 
hebrenjte qe u strehuan ne shqiperi, erdhen pas ikjes se zogut. kjo gje dihet.

----------


## Rina_87

Ata hebrenjte vete e pranojne qe shqiptaret i kane strehuar dhe mbrojtur nga gjermanet, ky itaqi dhe disa tjere e mohojne.

Sa per bashkepunim me naziste ne te pakten nuk e kemi hedhur bomben atomike ne Hiroshime dhe Nagasaki, me ba eksperimente me njerez te gjalle. Edhe irlandezet kane qene bashkepunetor te forte te nazisteve, per ta fituar token e tyre nga anglezet, madje dhe shkiet, cetniket dhe ustashet, cdo vend e ka pase qeverine e vet kuislinge, se ne ate menyre e ka mbajtur dhe ka pushtuar Hitleri boten. Tash mos te me shesin p@rdha keta fallsifikatoret e hamomit. Kqyre ti qafekuqi i amerikes, Drazha Mihajlovici ka qene udheheqesi i cetnikeve dhe udheheqes ne qeverine naziste te hitlerit.

Ik tash shko meso historine se boll hongre m*t ti kalaveshi i huaj. futja tani google.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> si the??? nuk koincidojne datat e dashur D&G. eshte totalisht e pamundur te kete ndodhur keshtu.
> zogu u largua menjehere sa erdhi italia fashiste ne vitin 1939. atehere numri i hebrenjve ne shqiperi ishte i paperfillshem. 
> 50-60 familie flitet te kene qene ne tere shqiperine. atyre i dha pasaporte zogu? 
> hebrenjte qe u strehuan ne shqiperi, erdhen pas ikjes se zogut. kjo gje dihet.


Persekutimi i cifuteve nuk filloi ne 1939, kishte kohe ky muhabet dhe vazhdoi me qeverite e mepasshme shqiptare praktika e dhenies se pasaportave e filluar ne kohen e Zogut. Kam takuar cifute qe kane ardhur me pasaporta shqiptare ne USA deri ne 1944. I zoti e jep tellalli s'e shet i thone kesaj.

Nuk jam shume e sigurt po kam pershtypjen qe gjate kohes ne mergim mbreti Zog ka vazhduar leshimin e pasaportave dhe funksiononte si qeveri ne mergim.

----------


## the admiral

> Persekutimi i cifuteve nuk filloi ne 1939, kishte kohe ky muhabet dhe vazhdoi me qeverite e mepasshme shqiptare praktika e dhenies se pasaportave e filluar ne kohen e Zogut. Kam takuar cifute qe kane ardhur me pasaporta shqiptare ne USA deri ne 1944. I zoti e jep tellalli s'e shet i thone kesaj.
> 
> Nuk jam shume e sigurt po kam pershtypjen qe gjate kohes ne mergim mbreti Zog ka vazhduar leshimin e pasaportave dhe funksiononte si qeveri ne mergim.


hebrenjte jane larguar nga shqiperia pas luftes (shumica derrmuese). periudhen e luftes e kane kaluar ne shqiperi. krto jane te gjitha te dokumentuara.
prandaj thuhet qe ne shqiperi, numri i hebrenjve ka qene me i madh pas luftes, se para luftes...

----------


## D&G Feminine

Paska Wikipedia gjithe ato info te reja. Ja edhe Einstein qe te thashe Admiral, e paska mare qe ne 1935 pasaporten shqiptare. Dmth nga Zogu! Dmth ka pas plot si ky qe s'kane qene banues te Shqiperise dhe jane pajisur me pasaporta shqiptare qe ne 1935 te pakten.

1900-1939

According to the Albanian census of 1930, there were only 204 Jews registered at that time in Albania. *Albert Einstein took refuge in Albania for a few days in 1935 before continuing his journey to America with an Albanian passport*. The official recognition of the Jewish community was granted on April 2, 1937, while at that time this community consisted in about 300 members. With the rise of Nazi Germany a number of German and Austrian Jews took refuge in Albania. Still in 1938 the Albanian Embassy in Berlin continued to issue visas to Jews, at a time when no other European country was willing to take them.[3] One of the major Albanologist Norbert Jokl asked for the Albanian citizenship which was granted to him immediately, but this couldn't save him from concentration camps.

[edit] World War II

Albania had about 200 Jews at the beginning of the war.[4] It subsequently became a safe haven for several hundreds of Jewish refugees from other countries.[5][6] At the Wannsee Conference in 1942, Adolf Eichmann, planner of the mass murder of Jews across Europe, estimated the number of Jews in Albania that were to be killed at 200.[7] Nevertheless, Jews in Albania remained at first unmolested both under Italian occupation and in the first months after the Italian collapse of September 1943. However, in April 1944, under German pressure, some 400 German and Austrian Jews who had taken refuge in Tirana and Durrës were first interned in Pristina (Kosovo) and then deported to Bergen-Belsen.[5] Still, at the end of the war, Albania had 2,000 Jews after the end of the WWII.[8][9] and it was one of the few countries in Europe to do so.

[edit] Communist era

Throughout Albania’s communist rule under the dictatorship of Enver Hoxha, the Jewish community was isolated from the Jewish world, though this does not reflect anti-Jewish measures. In order to forge sustainable national unity as well as the new socialism, Hoxha banned confessional loyalties across the religious spectrum. In this manner, the fate of the Jewish community was inextricably linked to the fates of the Albanian society as a whole.

All religion was strictly banned from the country. The Jewish population numbered around 2000 citizens.[4] After the fall of Communism, in 1991, nearly all the Jews of Albania emigrated to Israel and settled predominately in Tel Aviv.

[edit] Present Jews in Albania

Today, over 160 Jews live in Albania, most in the capital, Tirana. An old synagogue was discovered in the city of Saranda[10][11] and a new synagogue, Hechal Shlomo, just started providing services for the Jewish community in Tirana in December 2010. A synagogue remains in Vlorë, but is no longer in use. Also in December 2010, Rabbi Joel Kaplan was inaugurated as the first chief rabbi of Albania by the Prime Minister Sali Berisha and Chief Rabbi of Israel Shlomo Amar. A Jewish Community Centre was also inaugurated as Moshe Rabenu in Tirana.[12]

[edit] Notable Jews in Albania
 Robert Shvarc translator

----------


## s0ni

All right people lets stop fighting and read a bit of history I found online. FreeByrd you just needed to explain yourself better, your first implication was a little off putting.  

_Sources: World Jewish Congress_
Link Ketu

Following World War I, the few remaining Jews in Albania, lived primarily in Koritsa. By 1930, the national census reported only 204 Jewish inhabitants in Albania. On April 2, 1937, the Jewish community was granted official recognition by the government. The largest Jewish populations were located in Kavaje and Vlora. Approximately, 600 Jews were living in Albania prior to World War II, 400 of whom were refugees. At the beginning of World War II, hundreds of Jews arrived in Albania seeking refuge from Nazi persecution in other regions of Europe. 

*In line with what D&G Feminine said about Mbreti Zog.*
__________________________________________________  __

WWII

There was little history of anti-Semitism in Albania between the local Christians, Muslims, and Jews. Most of the Albanian population was not hostile toward the Jews and helped to hide them during the war, especially when Italy and Germany occupied the country.

On April 7, 1939, Italy invaded and annexed Albania. Jews were exiled from the coastal port cities and moved to Albanias interior. Several Austrian and German families took refuge in Tirana and Durazzo in 1939 in hope of making it eventually to the United States or South America. Many Jewish refugees also passed through Albania on their way to Palestine. These refugees were well treated by the Italian forces and by the local population. Jewish refugee families began to scatter throughout Albania and assimilate into society. Jewish children continued to attend school, but under false names and religions. Italians rejected the Final Solution and therefore did not implement anti-Jewish laws.

__________________________________________________  __

*We come to the part that Admiral was talking about;*

Nevertheless, many Albanians joined the SS Division Skanderbeg. Some Jewish refugees were eventually placed in a transit camp in Kavaje, and from there sent to Italy. At one point, nearly 200 Jews were placed in the Kavaje camp. Some Albanian officials tried to rescue these Jews of Kavaje, by issuing identity papers to hide them in the capital Tirana.

In the spring of 1941, with the fall of Yugoslavia, the Kosovo province was annexed to Albania creating Greater Albania. Many Jewish families in the newly occupied territories of Greater Albania were placed in the internment prison in Pristina, Yugoslavia. About 100 Jewish men and their families from Pristina prison were taken to Berat. Once in Berat, many of these Jewish refugees were protected by local Albanians.  Upon Germanys demand, Jewish refugees being held in the Pristina prison in the annexed territory of Yugoslavia were handed over to German forces. These refugees were then shipped to Belgrade and put to death.
__________________________________________________  __


Germany reconquered the territory from Italy in September 1943. In early 1944, the Gestapo forced all Jews in Tirana to register with the German officials. Consequently, many Jews fled to supportive Albanian villages outside of the cities. When the Germans demanded a list of Jewish families living in Albania, the officials refused to disclose the information; instead the Albanians forewarned the Jews.

In April 1944, 300 Jews were placed in the Pristina prison, mainly refugees in Kosovo, followed by a few hundred more within the next months. Ultimately, 400 of these Jews were transported to Bergen-Belsen in the summer of 1944, where only 100 people survived.

Between 1941 and 1944, nearly 600 Jews from Greater Albania were sent to their deaths in various concentration camps around Europe. It is for this reason that many historians disagree over the role of Albanians in the Holocaust. While Albanians may have attempted to rescue the Jews in Albania proper, the government was aware of the roundup and deportation of Jews from the Kosovo region.

Albanian communist leader, Enver Hoxha during a military parade celebrating the liberation of Tirana.

After 1944, the Italians and Germans agreed to place much of the Yugoslavian territory under the authority of Albania. Many Jews from Serbia, Greece, and Croatia fled to this territory. On December 29, 1944, Tirana was liberated from German occupation.

Postwar Albania

Throughout Albanias communist period under the dictatorship of Enver Hoxha, the Jewish community was isolated from the Jewish world. All religion was strictly banned from the country. The Jewish population numbered between 200-300 citizens. After the fall of Communism, in 1991, nearly all the Jews of Albania were airlifted to Israel and settled predominately in Tel Aviv.

----------


## s0ni

Admiral, me gjithe ate shkrimin tend prap nuk ishe i mundur te mohoje cfare beri populli shqiptar per hebrenjte. Nuk merr njeri persiper te mbroj te huaj kot per qejf sic bem ne. Me sa di une kete ngjarje e ben te madhe vete hebrenjte dhe jo ne shqiptaret. Te pakten une nga te huajt e kam degjuar kete histori!!!

In my opinion: DG Feminine's view point is a lot more like it than yours.

----------

